# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  SUGV, military robot, tactical mobile robot, Teledyne FLIR LLC, Wilsonville, Oregon, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturers:

Teledyne FLIR LLC

Endeavor Robotics

iRobot Corporation

Home page - flir.com/products/sugv

XM1216 Small Unmanned Ground Vehicle (SUGV) on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

FLIR SUGV | Unmanned Ground Systems

Published on May 23, 2019




> The FLIR SUGV is a portable, single-person-lift robot with dexterous manipulation for dismounted and mobile operations. SUGV provides operators with a highly mobile, less than 30 lb (13.6 kg) robot solution that climbs stairs and manipulates objects.

----------

